# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Seinäjoen paikallisliikenne

## killerpop

Kesäaikataulut ovat voimassa 5.6.2006 - 9.8.2006, jona aikana paikallisliikennettä harjoitetaan linjoilla 1, 2, 4, 6 ja 11.

Tämän päiväisten havaintojen perusteella, linjat 1 ja 6 hoidetaan autolla #820 ja linjat 2 ja 4 autolla#77. Oma lukunsa on linja 11, jonka molemmat lähdöt hoidetaan aamulla Teuvalta tulevalla autolla #750. Linjojen aikatauluja voit tukailla täältä

Viikolla 24 ajetaan 20 min välein Provinssirock festivaaliliikennettä. Ajot alkaa torstaina klo 16 ja päättyy sunnuntaina klo 22.30

Ajankohtaisia kuvia niin Seinäjoelta kuin muualtakin löytyy täältä

----------


## killerpop

> Helsinki 8.11.
> 
> Cx 293 / 363A (tämä bussihan on jo välillä käynyt Tampereella ja Pohjanmaalla)


Nyt kun auto on siirretty takas Vantaalle, niin onko vastaavasti tullut jotain tilalle vai otettu jotain vanhaa ajoon? Ja onko #287 edelleen sivussa vaihteistovikansa takia?

Näillä linjakilvillä tuskin PK-seudun ajoissa pärjää  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

Seinäjoen paikallisliikenteessä tapahtuu taas. Tässä otteita kaupunginhallituksen pöytäkirjasta: (lue koko juttu)




> PAIKALLISLIIKENTEEN LINJALIIKENNELUVAN JATKAMINEN / PAIKALLISLIIKENTEEN TUKIPAKETISTA PÄÄTTÄMINEN
> 
> Paikallisliikenteen neuvottelukunta valmistelee 31.5.2007 mennessä ehdotuksia, jotka voivat vaikuttaa siihen, että matkustajamääriä voidaan kasvattaa. Ehdotus voi sisältää ehdotuksia esimerkiksi sarjalippujen alennuksista, kertamaksualennuksista, 65 vuotta täyttäneiden oikeudesta matkustaa ilmaiseksi. Vaasan kaupungissa on saatu hyviä kokemuksia sarjalippujen alennuksista. Matkustajamäärät ovat lähteneet nousuun.
> 
> Ehdotukset paikallisliikenteen kehittämiseksi ovat:
> 
> 1. Sarjalipun ja aikuisten kausilipun hinnan alentaminen 39 e:sta 25 e:oon
> 2. Nuorten ja lasten kausilipun hinnan alentaminen 25 e:sta 20 e:oon.
> 3. Kertalipun hinnan alentaminen 2,7 e:sta 2 e:oon
> ...

----------


## SlaverioT

Mielestäni nämä toimenpiteet eivät paranna tilannetta. Ne voivat hetkellisesti kääntää kehityksen suunnan, mutta kulut nousevat koko ajan ja väistämättä myös lippujen hinnat. 
Seinäjoelta on kaukojunayhteydet jokaiseen pääilmansuuntaan ja Matkakeskus. Tässä valossa Seinäjoella on hyvät puitteet joukkoliikenteelle. Toki kaupungin pientalovaltainen rakenne vaikeuttaa vahvojen runkolinjojen muodostamisen.

Lippujen alennusten maksimikustannuksiksi laskettu noin 350.000 euroa vuodessa. Tällä summalla pääkaupunkiseudun hintatasolla saataisiin linja-auto klo 6-20 välille ajamaan melkein koko vuoden ajaksi.

Vaunukilometrit 308 vrk * 14h * 50km/h      =215.000 euroa
Vaunupäivät 	329 vrk * 133e			= 43.757 euroa
vaunutunti	 329 vrk * 14h * 26e	       =119.756 euroa 

Yhteensä:379.113 euroa
(yksikkökulut www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/hintoja.htm)

Seinäjoella on järkevämpää parantaa liikenteen tasoa kuin ruveta laskemaan hintoja. Nykyinen hintataso on henkilöautoiluun nähden kilpailukykyinen kunhan vaan vuorotiheys on suurempi.

----------


## Miska

Tuore Bussiammattilainen-lehti kertoo Seinäjoen ja Nurmon paikallisliikenteen hinnoittelu-uudistuksesta. Vuoden 2008 alusta alkaen kertamaksu on 2 euroa (nyt 2,70 euroa) ja aikuisten kuukausilippu 25 euroa (nyt 39 euroa, ei ihan kalleimmasta päästä sekään). Lapset ja nuoret pääsevät vieläkin edullisemmin, lipun hinta laskee 25 eurosta 20 euroon. 65 vuotta täyttäneet ja lastenvaunut saattajineen kulkevat jatkossa ilmaiseksi. 65 vuotta täyttäneet tosin tarvitsevat ilmaismatkoilleen matkakortin. 

Pohjanmaalla ollaan edelläkävijöitä edullisessa hinnoittelussa. Ensin mallia näytti Vaasa ja nyt perässä seuraa Seinäjoki. Toivottavasti jatkossa parannetaan myös liikennöintiaikaa, vuorotiheyttä ja kalustoa. Seinäjoki ja Vaasa ovat tiettävästi lähdössä mukaan Tulevaisuuden joukkoliikennekaupungit -hankkeeseen.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Seinäjoen paikallisliikenteen hinnoittelu-uudistuksesta kertova esite on osoitteessa
http://www.seinajoki.fi/paikallislii...ITE55X85MM.pdf
Siellä kerrotaan mm. 90 päivää voimassaolevan 44 matkan sarjalipun maksavan ensi vuonna 25 euroa, jota ei mainita Bussiammattilainen-lehden jutussa.

----------


## Miska

> Siellä kerrotaan mm. 90 päivää voimassaolevan 44 matkan sarjalipun maksavan ensi vuonna 25 euroa, jota ei mainita Bussiammattilainen-lehden jutussa.


Tuontapaisia lipputuotteita on viime aikoina ehdotettu useissakin yhteyksissä, muun muassa alueellisissa ja paikallisissa joukkoliikennesuunnitelmissa ja -selvityksissä. Eli lipputuotteita, jotka sopivat sellaisille käyttäjille, jotka eivät matkusta päivittäin, mutta kuitenkin keskimäärin pari kolme kertaa viikossa. Nykyinen Matkahuollon vuosilippu on tällaisille matkustajille usein melkoisen kallis, samoin kuukausilippu, jos matkoja tosiaan on vain pari kertaa viikossa. 

Suosituksena em. julkaisuissa on ollut lipputyyppi, joka sallii esimerkiksi 30 vapaavalintaista matkustuspäivää 90 päivän aikana. Lipun hinta olisi kalliimpi kuin 30 päivän lipun, mutta huomattavasti edullisempi kuin kolmen kuukausilipun. Mutta ihan hyvältä tuo alennushintainen 44 matkan lippukin kuulostaa. Sopii hyvin esimerkiksi harrastus- tai asiointimatkoille.

----------


## killerpop

Ilmeisesti Seinäjoki sai nyt ensimmäisen matalalattiaisen (normikokoisen)  bussinsa, kun VT #106 (Carrus City L / Volvo B10BLE) löytyy Seinäjoen varikolta. Enkä pitäisi mahdottomana, että auto saisi seuraa parista ikätoverista.
Täytyy toki muistaa, että provinssin ja tangomarkkinoidenkin aikaan kaupungissa on nähty lainakalustoa, mutta tämä autosiirto on ilmeisesti pysyvämpää sorttia.

----------


## killerpop

Seinäjoelle siirtyi myös VT #106:n lisäksi pari samanlaista 1994 vuoden Carrus City L / Volvo B10BLE:tä, autot VT #258 ja #259

----------


## Automies

Onkohan Veolia luopumassa kokonaan Seinäjoen paikallisliikenteestä?

http://www.seinajoki.fi/ajankohtaist...10_lukien.html

----------


## kuukanko

> Onkohan Veolia luopumassa kokonaan Seinäjoen paikallisliikenteestä?


On:



> Kevään 2009 aikana Veolia Transport West Oy:n kanssa on käyty useita neuvotteluja, joissa kaupunki on tarjonnut yhtiölle mahdollisuutta jatkaa paikallisliikenteen harjoittamista myös v. 2009 jälkeen laissa säädetyissä rajoissa. Tarjous on uudistettu myös paikallis- ja palveluliikenteen neuvottelukunnan kokouksessa 12.5.2009. Yhtiö on kaikissa em. neuvotteluissa ja em. kokouksessa ilmoittanut, ettei se ole valmis tällaiseen ratkaisuun. Lisäksi he ovat sähköpostitse 18.5.2009 vahvistaneet, että yhtiö ei tule anomaan jatkoa 31.12.2009 päättyvälle liikenneluvalle, jonka kohteena ovat Seinäjoen kaupungin paikallisliikenteen reitit. Samalla he ovat ilmoittaneet, että Länsi-Suomen lääninhallituksen heille myöntämä linjaliikennelupa, jonka kohteena on Seinäjoki-Nurmo väliset paikallisliikennevuorot anotaan lakkautettavaksi per 31.12.2009 (luvan voimassaolo päättyy muuten 31.5.2012).


Pöytäkirjan kohta

Sanomalehti Ilkan nettisivuilla eilen julkaistun uutisen mukaan Seinäjoki kilpailuttaa kaiken paikallis- ja palveluliikenteensä. Ilkan juttu

----------


## ultrix

Ällistyttävää, että tällä kertaa yksityisen megakorporaation yksinoikeudesta pikkukaupungin paikallisliikenteeseen taistelee kaupungin hallinto samalla, kun yritystä itseään asia ei kiinnosta! Miksihän eivät vain kerrasta uskoneet ja todenneet, että "ok, hyvä juttu, me kilpailutetaan koko liikenne PSA:n mukaisesti jo 2010 ja säästetään rahaa".

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Ällistyttävää, että tällä kertaa yksityisen megakorporaation yksinoikeudesta pikkukaupungin paikallisliikenteeseen taistelee kaupungin hallinto samalla, kun yritystä itseään asia ei kiinnosta!


Taitaapa muidenkin pikkukaupunkien paikallisliikenteestä tulla kaupunkien tilaamaa liikennettä. Toisessa ketjussa on kerrottu Raumasta.

----------


## GT8N

Saa nähdä, kuka ottaa paikallisliikenteen hoitaakseen, jos Veoliaa ei kiinnosta. Laajenisikohan Concordia muualle Suomeen? Vai perustaako Tommola Seinäjoen liikenteen?  :Laughing:

----------


## antti

Sen verran tunnen Veolian tapoja, että kiinnostuksen puute Seinäjoen paikkurista johtuu vain ja ainoastaan taloudellisista syistä. Sama koskee myös Tommolan firmaa, eivät hekään lähde väkisin tappiota tekemään. Seuraava paikkuri-isäntä siellä lienee etelä-pohjalainen firma, joka ei hallitse kunnolla matematiikkaa.

----------


## kuukanko

Seinäjoen paikallisliikenteen tarjouspyyntö on 21.10. asti Seinäjoen www-sivuilla.

Joitakin poimintoja tarjouspyynnöstä:
Sopimuskausi 01.01.2010 - 31.12.2012. Kaupunki varaa itselleen oikeuden halutessaan jatkaa sopimusta yhdellä vuodella.

Kilpailu käydään linjoittain. Kesä-, lauantai- ja iltaliikenne ovat optioita.

Matkustajatulot jäävät liikennöitsijälle.

Linja-autojen tulee olla ensisijaisesti matalalattialinja-autoja linjoilla 1, 4, 6, 10, 13. Matalalattiaisuus auton edestä vähintään keskioven takalaitaan saakka ulottuvana. Muilla linjoilla perusvaatimuksena linja-auto.

Matkustajien istumapaikkamäärä tulee pääsääntöisesti olla 35 - 40 paikkaa. Tästä poiketen iltaliikenteen, kesäajan liikenteen ja lauantailiikenteen vuoroilla matkustajien istumapaikkojen lukumäärä tulee olla vähintään 13 paikkaa.

Käytettävien linja-autojen ikä sopimuskaudella saa olla enintään 16 vuotta.

Hinnasta saa 80 pistettä ja kalustosta 20 pistettä. Kalustopisteytyksessä otetaan huomioon autojen ominaisuuksien painotettu keskiarvo.

Kalustopisteitä saa seuraavasti:
Auton vuosimalli
2004 - 2009: 5 pistettä2001 - 2003: 3 pistettä1995 - 2001: 2 pistettä
Matalalattiaisuus
Matala: 10 pistettäPuolimatala: 5 pistettä
Moottorin päästönormit
Euro5: 5 pistettäEuro4: 4 pistettäEuro3: 2 pistettä

----------


## killerpop

Vihdoin Seinäjoen kaupungin kaupunginhallituksen kokouksessa (23.11.) on käsitelty tätä asiaa.

Netistä löytyvän esityslistan mukaan



> Materiaalipäällikön ehdotus:
> 
> Hyväksytään Seinäjoen kaupungin alueella liikennöitävän paikallisliikenteen ja linjan Ylistaro  Lapua  Ylistaro osalta sekä Seinäjoen palveluliikenteeseen kuuluvan vammaispalvelulain ja sosiaalihuoltolain mukaisen taksi- ja invataksiliikenteen yksittäiskuljetusten osalta tarjoukset sopimuskaudelle 01.01.2010  31.12.2012 alla olevan erittelyn mukaisesti, optio sopimuksen jatkamiselle yhdellä vuodella:
> 
> Seinäjoen kaupungin alueella liikennöitävä paikallisliikenne ja linja Ylistaro  Lapua  Ylistaro:
> 
> VEOLIA TRANSPORT WEST OY:
> Linjat 1 Matkakeskus  Kärki ja Matkakeskus  Soukkajoki, 4 Matkakeskus  Nurmo, 4 P Matkakeskus  Hyllykallio  Nurmo, 6 Matkakeskus  Kasperi, 10 Matkakeskus  Keskussairaala, 11 Matkakeskus  Hautala ja 13 Matkakeskus  Katajalaakso.
> 
> ...

----------


## killerpop

Asiasta uutisoi myös tämän päivän ILKKA. Ultrixille, tiedoksi, että kilpailutettu sopimus tuli paljon kallliimmaksi, kuin entinen itsekannattava+ostot  :Very Happy: 

Tällä kertaa kilpailutus siis toi paremman sopimuksen  :Wink: 
http://www.ilkka.fi/epaper/products/...rticle_4_9.pdf

----------


## Eppu

> Tällä kertaa kilpailutus siis toi paremman sopimuksen


Ja tämä olikin vissiin Veolian päämäärä koko touhussa. Nyt se voi rauhassa hinnoitella liikenteensä tulevissakin Seinäjoen kilpailuissa, mikäli kukaan ei sitä tässä kisassa haasta. Aika näyttää onko tämä tilanne kuitenkaan niin hyvä...

----------


## aki

Millä kalustolla ovelia meinaa seinäjoen liikennettä pyörittää kun noiden city L:n 106, 258, 259, 261 ja 263 maksimi-ikä tulee täyteen ensi vuonna? Ainoa matala jolla voi ajaa koko sopimuskauden on VT 366, siirretäänköhän PK-seudulta esim. 98-city L:ä seinäjoelle vai meinaako ovelia ajaa koko sopimuskauden noilla 94-city L:ä piittaamatta maksimi-iästä?

----------


## ultrix

> Ultrixille, tiedoksi, että kilpailutettu sopimus tuli paljon kallliimmaksi, kuin entinen itsekannattava+ostot 
> 
> Tällä kertaa kilpailutus siis toi paremman sopimuksen 
> http://www.ilkka.fi/epaper/products/...rticle_4_9.pdf


Mahtaisiko ainakin osasyy piillä tässä:




> Matkustajatulot jäävät liikennöitsijälle.


Seinäjoella ei sitä kilpailupotentiaalia niin maharoottomasti kuitenkaan ole.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Se, että lipputulot jäävät liikennöitsijälle laskee kilpailutetun liikenteen hintaa t(/p)ilaajalle. Mikäli liikennöitsijä ei saisi pitää lipputuloja, se nostaisi tarjouksen hintaa arvioidun lipputulon verran. Tässä tapauksessa voittanut liikennöijä on pystynyt arvioimaan varmasti hyvin tarkasti tämän summan suuruuden. Lisäksi näin liikennöitsijä saadaan integroitua aidon oikeasti huolehtimaan voittamansa liikenteen hyvästä liikennöimisestä, koska jos liikennöitsijä saa hyvällä ja toimivalla palvelulla kasvatettua matkustajamääriä nostaa se suoraan myös liiketaloudellista tuottoa. Tämä matkustajamäärän kasvu ei myöskään rasita t(/p)ilaajan tauloutta ja osoittaa liikenteen olevan tarvittua ja sitä käytetään. Harvinainen tilanne, jossa kaikki voittaisivat (asiakkaalle olisi hänen tarvitsemansa palvelu, t(/p)ilaajalle ei tuota lisäkustannuksia ja liikennöitsijä saa lisätuottoa oman toimintansa ansiosta). Näin liikenteen kilpailuttaminen pitäisi tehdä aina ja koko maassa. Jos lipputulot menevät t(/p)ilaajalle, jokaisesta autoon nousevasta asiakkaasta tulee liikennöitsijän kannalta haittatekijä. Tätäkö joukkoliikennefoorumin väki on halunnut ajaessaan nykyisiä säädöksiä ja asetuksia? Tuskin, mutta näin helpolla toimenpiteellä asiaa voidaan korjata: lipputulot aina liikennöitsijälle. Tämä toimenpide laskisi näin hatusta heittämällä arviolla muutaman prosentin verran sopimusten kokonaiskustannetta t(/p)pilaajalle. Toinen nopea käytännön keino laskea liikennöinnin hintaa, on luopua pilaajavärityksestä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Se, että lipputulot jäävät liikennöitsijälle laskee kilpailutetun liikenteen hintaa tilaajalle.


Ei laske senttiäkään. Tilaajan nettomeno on aina liikennöintimenot - lipputulot. 

Tilanteessa, jossa liikenteen kannattavuuteen vaikuttavat oleelliset tekijät kuten yksityisautoilun suosiminen, hajauttava kaavoitus, kauppakeskusten kaavoitus ovat tilaajan hallussa, lienee aika kohtuullista että vastuu tappioista on tilaajalla eikä liikennöitsijällä.

Tilanne, jossa on sekä "itsekannattavia" että ostovuoroja samassa järjestelmässä on tilaajalle epäedullisempi, koska liikennöitsijä pitää itsekannattavien voitot. Jos kaikki on ostoliikennettä tai yksi käyttöoikeussopimus, kannattavien vuorojen voitot voidaan käyttää suoraan kannattamattomien tukeen.

On eri asia, että Seinäjoella monistakin syistä - pieni kaupunki jossa on järjestelmällisesti tuettu yksityisautoilua - paikallisliikenne on varmasti huonosti kannattavaa ja kannattavuus edelleen heikkenee. Lisäksi tilanteessa on ongelmana, että liikenne on kiinnostanut vain yhtä tarjoajaa eikä todellista kilpailua ole.

Lisäksi on aivan selvää, että yllä esitetyn liikenteen tilaaminen on tilaajaltakin älytöntä. Liikenteessä on merkittäviä rajoitteita (ei liikennettä aamusta iltaan joka viikonpäivä), sopimuskausi on lyhyt (3 vuotta) ja linjat on etukäteen määritelty.
Jos halutaan edullista hintaa, kannattaisi olla pitkä sopimuskausi ja tällaisessa tapauksessa, jossa on kyse nettokilpailusta, liikennöitsijän pitäisi saada myös ehdottaa mielestään tehokkain ja houkuttelevin linjasto.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ei laske senttiäkään. Tilaajan nettomeno on aina liikennöintimenot - lipputulot.


Luuletko, että tarjous olisi ollut samansuuruinen, mikäli ehdoissa olisi ollut ehto, että lipputulot menevät t(/p)ilaajalle? Ei varmasti olisi ollut. Jos lipputulot jäävät liikennöitsijälle, tarjous on todennäköisesti arvioidun lipputulon verran matalampi kuin vastakkaisessa tilanteessa. Tämähän on suomeksi sama asia, että "lipputulojen jäädessä liikennöitsijälle laskee kilpailutetun liikenteen hintaa t(/p)ilaajalle" tarjousten kokonaishinnan muodossa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Mehän puhumme samasta asiasta eri sanoin.

Esimerkiksi lipputulot ovat 200 000 e ja liikennöintimenot sisältäen kohtuullisen voiton 1 000 000 e.

Jos kyseessä on "lipputulot jäävät liikennöitsijälle" - kilpailu eli nettokilpailutus, tarjous on 800 000 e ja tilaajan nettokulut 800 000 e.

Jos kyseessä on "tilaaja pitää lipputulot" - kilpailu eli bruttokilpailutus, tarjous on 1 000 000 e ja tilaajan nettokulut 800 000 e.

Kuten yltä näkee, tilaajan nettomenot eivät muutu senttiäkään siitä, kumpi tapa valitaan.

Jos lipputulot ovat 50 000 e enemmän, nettokilpailutuksessä liikennöitsijän tulot kasvavat, mutta tilaaja ei säästä senttiäkään. Bruttokilpailutuksessä tilaaja säästää 50 000 e. Vastaavasti päinvastaisessa tapauksessa nettokilpailutuksessa liikennöitsijä menettää 50 000 e, bruttokilpailutuksessa liikennöitsijä säästää.

Nettokilpailutus kannattaa siis silloin kun liikennöitsijän arvio liikenteen menestykseen on parempi kuin tilaajalla. Bruttokilpailutus taas silloin kun tilaajan arvio on positiivisempi.

PSA:n mukaan sopimuksen kokonaisarvo sisältää aina myös liikennöitsijän saamat lipputulot.

----------


## kaakkuri

Siinähän sitä liiketoimintariskiä juuri siirrellään ja otetaan kantaa kilpailukykyyn kun lipputulot pidetään liikenteenharjoittajalla. Tilaajalle menevän lipputulon osalla on mielestäni juurikin kuten A_O kirjoittaa eli se ei kannusta mitenkään liikennöitsijää parempaan toimintaan. Hallinnolliset huomautukset ovat huomattavasti heikommin toimivia kuin raaka raha jota saa asiakkaalta per heti kun parantaa toimintaansa. Siksi liikennöitsijälle menevät lipputulot puolustavat paikkaansa.

PSA:n kokonaisarvon määritelmän kanssa sillä ei ole kovin paljoa tekemistä. Puhuttaessa monopolisoidun markkinan osan jakamisesta julkisen vallan toimenpitein, on tietenkin kysymys hankintadirektiivien alaisesta toiminnasta. Julkisiin hankintoihin puolestaan kuuluu kokonaisarvon määrittämisvelvoite tilaajalle. Tarjoajat miettivät siinä tapauksessa että lipputulot menevät tarjoajille, lipputulojen määrää ja mahdollisuutta saada lipputuloja hankintakaudella enemmän kuin ovat arvioineet. Mutta se on jo kokonaan eri asia joka ei kuulu tähän. Edellä oleva laskentaesimerkki on ideaalimaailmasta johon ei kuulu eri toimijoiden erilainen tehokkuus järjestää sama asia.

Sitä vastoin reittien ja sitä kautta paremman palvelun sekä tehokkaamman autokierron tms. suunnittelun siirtäminen myös tarjoajien vastuulle oman hankintaesityksen lisäksi olisi perusteltu idea.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Edellä oleva laskentaesimerkki on ideaalimaailmasta johon ei kuulu eri toimijoiden erilainen tehokkuus järjestää sama asia.


Julkisesti saatavilla olevien tietojen mukaan yksityisten firmojen liikennöintikustannukset ovat samat suhteessa suoritteisiin riippumatta siitä, ajetaanko niillä nettoperusteisesti kuten esim. Oulussa, Jyväskylässä, Kuopiossa tai Lahdessa tai bruttoperusteisesti kuten Turussa, Tampereella ja YTV-alueella.

Sen sijaan tilaajan suunnittelemien linjastojen ja aikataulujen sekä lipunhintojen houkuttelevuus on Suomessa todistettavasti 2-3 kertainen, kun verrataan vaikkapa Turun ja Tampereen bussiliikennettä Ouluun, Jyväskylään, Kuopioon tai Lahteen.

----------


## hylje

Mikon ajatuksena on puolestaan se, että linjojen suunnittelu, autojen määrä, asiakaspalvelun laatu ja kiertojen optimointi ovat loppujenlopuksi aika pieniä tekijöitä liikenteen kasvattamisessa. Alueet, joilla on riittävä asiakaspohja on jo valmiiksi palveltu. Palvelua parantamalla saa ehkä joitain änkyröitä mukaan, mutta kehtaan väittää, että aika kalliisti saa pienet edut. Muuallahan asiakaspohja on sen verran heikko, että kustannukset syövät voitot.

Kunnalla on yleisesti paljon paremmat rahkeet tehdä jotain asiakaspohjan kehittämiselle. Liikennefirma voi toki lobata rakennuttajia tekemään taikojaan liikenteensä varrelle, mutta sekin tarvitsee kuntaa kaavoittamaan. Tappiollista liikennettä tilaava kunta voi paitsi kaavoittaa, myös itse investoida uudisrakennuksiin ulkopuolisia investointeja odotellessa ja niitä houkutellakseen. Kunta voi myös vaikuttaa suoraan omaan kunnallistekniikkaansa kuten katuihin ja katujen joukkoliikenne-etuuksiin. Painotan, että yksityinen liikennöitsevä firmakin voi olla aloitteellinen, mutta tarvitsee enemmän vaivaa ja aikaa vakuuttaakseen kuntia ja rakennuttajia tekemään itsensä kannalta parhaita ratkaisuja.

----------


## LateZ

Yleensä yrittäjän hoitamassa paikallisliikenteessä on tavattu korvata yleisiä linja-autoliikenteen taksoja alhaisempien hintojen aiheuttama tulonmenetys liikennöitsijälle erilaisilla lipputuilla. Jos siis vaikkapa lastenvaunujen kuljetuksesta ei haluta ottaa matkatavaramaksua, saattaa kaupunki kuitenkin maksaa yritykselle jotain.

Seinäjoella kaikki lipputuotteet ovat huomattavasti tavanomaisia hintoja halvemmat. Muunmuassa eläkeläisalennus on melkoinen. Miten mahtaa noitten hintojen korvaus liikennöitsijälle toimia nyt, kun koko liikenne muuttuu sopimusliikenteeksi?

Vaikka liikennöitsijä pitäisikin lipputulot, kannattaisi mielestäni tällaisessa tapauksessa kaupungin määrittää lippujen hinnat ja olla maksamatta mitään lipputukia erikseen. Näin lisääntyvä käyttö ei maksaisi kaupungille lisää, mutta liikennöitsijä saisi jonkin verran lisätuloja. Toisaalta riski vähenevistä lipputuloista olisi pois kaupungilta. Kuitenkin noin halvoilla hinnoilla lipputuloilla rahoitetaan sen verran pieni osa liikenteestä, ettei liikennöitsijänkään riski olisi kovin suuri. 

Eli lyhyesti: Jos koko liikenne on ostoliikennettä, ei kaupungin tulisi maksaa liikennöitsijälle mitään muuta kuin voittaneen tarjouksen mukainen summa. Sen sijaan lippusysteemin voisi ylläpitää liikennöitsijä, joka saisi myös tulot. 

Kun iltaisin, kesällä ja viikonloppuisin voisi ajaa pienkalustolla, kannattaisi se osa liikenteestä kilpailuttaa siten, että palveluliikenneautot hoitaisivat sen mahdollisimman pitkälti. Talviarjen paikallisliikenteen houkuttelevuus tarjoajalle vähän laskisi, toisaalta pienyritysten intoa ajaa palveluliikennettä se voisi lisätä. Olisihan autolle kunnolla töitä.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Julkisesti saatavilla olevien tietojen mukaan yksityisten firmojen liikennöintikustannukset ovat samat suhteessa suoritteisiin riippumatta siitä, ajetaanko niillä nettoperusteisesti kuten esim. Oulussa, Jyväskylässä, Kuopiossa tai Lahdessa tai bruttoperusteisesti kuten Turussa, Tampereella ja YTV-alueella.


Miksi niitä tarjouskilpailuja sitten ollenkaan järjestää jos kerran kaikkien kustannukset ovat samat? Ja jos kustannukset eivät varioi eri toimijoilla niin turha kai siitä olisi sitten katettakaan maksaa tilaajan ulkopuolelle vaan ajella omilla kulkineilla "samoilla" liikennöintikustannuksilla ja laittaa kate omaan veronmaksajan taskuun? Kyllähän tarjouskilpailussa muutakin vertailtavaa on kuin kalusto ja eri tarjoajien katetavoite niin brutto- kuin nettokilpailutuksessakin.
Tai ainakin pitäisi olla.
Mainitsemasi Oulu, Jyväskylä, Kuopio ja Lahti ovat saman konsernin eri osia jolloin on oletettua että tulokset ovat samankaltaisia. Seinäjoen tarjouskilpailussa menestyi Veolia joka järjestänee toimintansa omalla, itselleen sopivalla tavalla, ja jonka tapa tehdä liiketoimintaa ainakin tässä kilpailussa vaikuttaa olevan tehokkainta.
Saalistushinnoitteluhan on jo direktiivissä kiellettyä ja sitä ei varmaankaan siis tehdä.




> Sen sijaan tilaajan suunnittelemien linjastojen ja aikataulujen sekä lipunhintojen houkuttelevuus on Suomessa todistettavasti 2-3 kertainen, kun verrataan vaikkapa Turun ja Tampereen bussiliikennettä Ouluun, Jyväskylään, Kuopioon tai Lahteen.


Noin voi toki olla. Houkuttelevuus on kuitenkin toinen asia kuin taloudellinen mielekkyys ja siitä ei ollut nyt kysymys. Linjasuunnittelun osalta oli aikaisemmassa viittaus vain siihen että tarjoaja voisi esim. Seinäjoen tapauksessa esittää vaihtoehtoisen mallin tuottaa joukkoliikennettä ja siten tarjota mahdollisesti edullisempaa ja tehokkaampaa joukkoliikennettä tilaajalle.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Sen sijaan tilaajan suunnittelemien linjastojen ja aikataulujen sekä lipunhintojen houkuttelevuus on Suomessa todistettavasti 2-3 kertainen, kun verrataan vaikkapa Turun ja Tampereen bussiliikennettä Ouluun, Jyväskylään, Kuopioon tai Lahteen.


Onkohan tässä tehty ollenkaan skaalausta paikkojen koon ja liikennetarjonnan suhteen? Vai pelkästään laskettu paljonko enemmän väkeä kulkee joukkoliikenteessä Turussa ja Tampereella suhteessa näihin merkittävästi pienempiin paikkakuntiin verrattuna? Kyllähän sen siten saa helposti näyttämään "houkuttelevammalta" kun matkustajapotentiaali on merkittävästi suurempi sekä liikennemäärä on merkittävästi suurempi...

----------


## kuukanko

> Ultrixille, tiedoksi, että kilpailutettu sopimus tuli paljon kallliimmaksi, kuin entinen itsekannattava+ostot


Eihän entinen ollut itsekannattavaa, vaan tappiollista, ja sen takia Veolia halusi lopettaa vanhan linjaliikennelupiin perustuvan liikenteensä. Kun kerran vanha liikenne oli tappiollista, niin tottakai hinta nousee siirryttäessä ostoliikenteeseen, kun liikennöitsijä haluaa liikenteestä voittoa.




> Näin liikenteen kilpailuttaminen pitäisi tehdä aina ja koko maassa. Jos lipputulot menevät t(/p)ilaajalle, jokaisesta autoon nousevasta asiakkaasta tulee liikennöitsijän kannalta haittatekijä.


Nettokustannuskilpailutus toimii hyvin alueilla, joissa on vain yksi liikennöitsijä. Pienemmät kaupungit ovat yleensä tälläisiä ja samaa mallia voi soveltaa myös keskisuurissa kaupungeissa. Silloin liikennöitsijän tehtäväksi voi antaa myös liikenteen suunnittelun.

Suurissa kaupungeissa koko kaupungin liikenteen kilpailuttaminen yhtenä pakettina olisi liian suuri kohde. Siksi syntyy tilanne, jossa samoja reitinosuuksia menee väkisinkin monen eri liikennöitsijän busseja. Silloin lipputulojen tai edes niiden osan antaminen liikennöitsijälle on ongelmallista, koska lipputulot voivat riippua paljon siitä, minkä yhtiön bussi sattuu menemään sopivammin osuudella, jossa menee useita linjoja. Tilanne muuttuu usein sopimuskauden aikana ja yksikään liikennöitsijä tuskin olisi valmis ottamaan sitä riskiä, että tilaajan tekemä aikataulumuutos veisikin matkustajat linjalta. Lipputulopohjaisia bonuksia voidaan antaa linjoilla, jotka ovat selvästi riippumattomia muista linjoista.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Miksi niitä tarjouskilpailuja sitten ollenkaan järjestää jos kerran kaikkien kustannukset ovat samat?


Siksi kun ollaan EU:n jäseniä. Lisäksi en tarkoittanut tietenkään sitä, että tarjoajilla ei olisi eri kustannuksia, vaan sitä, että Tampereen, Turun ja YTV:n sekä toisaalta suurten linjalupaliikennekaupunkien välillä ei ole operointikustannuksissa merkittäviä eroa suhteessa suoritteihin. Ko. kaupunkien liikennöitsijä ei ole pärjännyt Turun kilpailutuksissa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:00 ----------




> Onkohan tässä tehty ollenkaan skaalausta paikkojen koon ja liikennetarjonnan suhteen?


Tietenkin 2-3 kertaa suuremmat suhteessa asukasmäärään. Tarjontaan suhteessa ero on pienempi, mutta silti suuri. 

Käytin ko. esimerkkejä, koska Jyväskylän, Kuopion, Lahden ja Oulun kaupunkirakenne on samankaltainen kuin Turussa ja Tampereella eli niissä on mm. suuria kerrostalolähiöitä joukkoliikennematkan päässä keskustasta. 

Joka tapauksessa, miten tahansa pyöritetäänkin, niin silloin kun kaupunkirakenne on vastaavankaltainen, linjalupaliikenteen matkamäärä on noin 25%-50% tilaaja-tuottaja-mallisesta liikenteestä. Samaa tulosta osoittaa niin seutuliikenteen vertailu keskuskaupunkiin kuin Turun ja Tampereen vertailu keskisuuriin.

Onneksi linjalupaliikenne loppuu 3.12.2009. TJ tosi vähän. Sen jälkeen toki kärsitään muutama vuosi siirtymäajoista.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Eihän entinen ollut itsekannattavaa, vaan tappiollista, ja sen takia Veolia halusi lopettaa vanhan linjaliikennelupiin perustuvan liikenteensä. Kun kerran vanha liikenne oli tappiollista, niin tottakai hinta nousee siirryttäessä ostoliikenteeseen, kun liikennöitsijä haluaa liikenteestä voittoa.


Tot mooses halusi ja haluaa. Ei sitä nyt kukaan tappiolla tee. Varsinkin kun katsoo kalustoa suhteessa matkustajamääriin. Eilen puolen päivän tietämissä ajettiin Nurmoon 57 paikkaisella puolituristi-Fiftyllä. Harrastelijaa asia toki miellytti, mutta jos nyt ajatellaan taloudellisesta näkökulmasta niin paljon järkee siinäki? Matkustajia oli yhden kierroksen aikana alle 10. Ei siis ihmekkään, että liikennöitsijä halusi lopettaa liikennelupaliikenteen, joka oli selvästi tappiollista ja kun tuli ostoliikenne niin tehtiin kalliimpi tarjous ostajalle. Lipputulot ovat omien havaintojen mukaan kyllä hyvin pieni osa tuloista liikennöitsijälle, jos se saa pitää ne lippurahat..

----------


## Poppamies

Hei vain uudelta foorumilaiselta.

Teillä kaikilla on vakaa käsitys, että Veolian paikallisliikenne on ollut tappiollista. Onko tästä jotain tilastoa nähtävillä vai mistä vedätte nuo johtopäätöksenne?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Teillä kaikilla on vakaa käsitys, että Veolian paikallisliikenne on ollut tappiollista. Onko tästä jotain tilastoa nähtävillä vai mistä vedätte nuo johtopäätöksenne?


Olisiko Veolia vapaaehtoisesti luopunut kannattavasta liikenteestä?

----------


## killerpop

Vuodenvaihteessa on tapahtunu pientä muutosta - linjalla 10 ajetaan lauantaisin samaa reittiä kuin arkisinkin, Soukkajoelle ajetaan tunnusten 1zz/1zzz sijaan linjana 5 ja Nurmon koulukeskukselle suorempaa reittiä 4B:nä (aiemmin 4P)

----------


## killerpop

Ilkasta löytyi uutinen paikallisliikenteen reittioppaasta.

http://seinajoki.matkahuolto.info

Hienoa, että Seinäjoellekin sellainen on saatu.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Ilkasta löytyi uutinen paikallisliikenteen reittioppaasta.
> http://seinajoki.matkahuolto.info
> Hienoa, että Seinäjoellekin sellainen on saatu.


Maaseutukaupunkien reittioppaissa on mielestäni se vika, että ne kertovat vain paikallisliikenteestä, joka palvelee yleensä vain suppeaa taajama-aluetta. Seinäjoellakin reittiopas neuvoo kävelemään esimerkiksi Ylistaron kaupunginosasta 26 kilometriä. Mielestäni olisi hyvä, jos reittiopas kertoisi tällaisissa tapauksissa, että se kattaa vain rajatun alueen tai vain rajatun bussiliikenteen eikä koko kunnan aluetta ja kaikkia vuoroja. Se voisi myös neuvoa MH:n kaukoliikenteen aikatauluhakuun sen sijaan, että kehottaa kävelemään todella pitkiä matkoja. Ylistaron tapauksessakin käy ilmi, että sieltä kulkee esimerkiksi huomenna kuusi vuoroa Seinäjoen keskustaan.

----------


## killerpop

> Maaseutukaupunkien reittioppaissa on mielestäni se vika, että ne kertovat vain paikallisliikenteestä, joka palvelee yleensä vain suppeaa taajama-aluetta. Seinäjoellakin reittiopas neuvoo kävelemään esimerkiksi Ylistaron kaupunginosasta 26 kilometriä. Mielestäni olisi hyvä, jos reittiopas kertoisi tällaisissa tapauksissa, että se kattaa vain rajatun alueen tai vain rajatun bussiliikenteen eikä koko kunnan aluetta ja kaikkia vuoroja. Se voisi myös neuvoa MH:n kaukoliikenteen aikatauluhakuun sen sijaan, että kehottaa kävelemään todella pitkiä matkoja. Ylistaron tapauksessakin käy ilmi, että sieltä kulkee esimerkiksi huomenna kuusi vuoroa Seinäjoen keskustaan.


Ymmärrän näkökulmasi, itsekin kaipaan reitityksiä äärirajoilta toiselle. Mutta eipä esim HSL:n opaskaan kerro Landbossa Porvoon pikavuoroja eikä Keimolassa Tampereen pikavuoroja, vaikka täydentäisivät muuta liikennettä tarjoten huomattavasti enemmän yhteyksiä.

Seinäjoellahan _paikallisliikenne_ on hinnoiteltu ihan eri tavalla kuin kaukoliikenne, joten varmasti oikea ratkaisu onkin ollut keskittyminen paikallisliikenteen numerolinjoihin, jolla voidaan tavoitella suurien massojen kulkua. Kaukoliikenteen aikataulut tiedetään hakemalla paikasta toiseen paikkaan kaupunginosan/kylän tarkkuudella, mutta paikkurissa pysäkin. Ja tähän rakoon opas iskeekin parhaiten - ei tarvitse erikseen selvittää, mitä linjoja milläkin alueella kulkee, senkun etsii kotiosoitteen ja määräpaikan perusteella.

----------


## ultrix

> Ja tähän rakoon opas iskeekin parhaiten - ei tarvitse erikseen selvittää, mitä linjoja milläkin alueella kulkee, senkun etsii kotiosoitteen ja määräpaikan perusteella.


Pahoittelen lievää off-topicia, jos tämä keskustelu tästä vielä rönsyilee niin vko tai kuukanko siirtänee keskustelun asianmukaiseen ketjuun.

Reittiopas ei kuitenkaan tee erillistä linjakarttaa missään nimessä turhaksi, sillä tärkeää on myös tietää, onko _ylipäätään mahdollista_ päästä johonkin tiettyyn paikkaan bussilla, ja mitä kautta sinne pääsee.

Tähän saumaan esimerkiksi Tampereen kaupunkiseudulla voisi iskeä seudullinen linjakartta. Ihmettelen Tampereen kaupunkiseudun (kuntien) / Matkahuollon / Paunu-Länskä-Veolia-&co-koalition saamattomuutta asiassa, miksi 1990-luvun lopun jälkeen ei ole julkaistu seudullista linjakarttaa ja miksi se edellinenkin versio on ollut täysin kuriositeettikamaa kuulemma alle 100 kpl painoksella. Matkahuolto on sentään jaksanut julkaista seutu-reittioppaan, luulisi siinä olevan enemmän työtä kuin yksinkertaisessa kartassa.

----------


## killerpop

Seinäjoen paikallisliikenteestä voi havaita nyt Veolian autot #138, #139, #367, #371 sekä #233

----------


## TEP70

> Seinäjoen paikallisliikenteestä voi havaita nyt Veolian autot #138, #139, #367, #371 sekä #233


Onko sieltä laitettu vastaava määrä vanhempia autoja poistoon?

----------


## killerpop

> Onko sieltä laitettu vastaava määrä vanhempia autoja poistoon?


On laitettu ja lähtevät lähipäivinä. lisäksi VT #165 on liittynyt Seinäjoen kalustoon.

----------


## antti

Kuulin, että elokuussa siirtyy Seinäjoen paikkuri Veolialta Härmän Liikenteen hoitoon

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:41 ----------

Nyt sain jännää tekstiviestiä, edellämainitun Seinäjoen katurin lisäksi Härmän liikenteelle siirtyy Alajärven sekä Ylistaron kouluvuorot päivämäärällä 15.8 ja loput Veolia West´stä Satakunnan Liikenteelle. Että olikin isommasta bisneksestä kyse.

----------


## antti

Eilen illalla tullut tekstiviesti, vaikka tulikin ns. varmalta taholta, oli vähän asioiden edellä. Sillä ainoastaan Seinäjoen katurin siirtyminen Härmän Liikenteelle on päätetty asia, muu oli jonkinsortin väärinymmärrystä.

----------


## killerpop

Tämän päivän Ilkan paperiversiossa on puolen sivun uutinen asiasta. Uutisen (ei siis huhun) perusteella 14 bussia siirtymässä Härmän Liikenteelle. Kieltämättä Härmän Liikenteestä kasvaisi jo keskisuuri yritys tällä rintamalla, jos se sitä ei ole vielä ollut. Uutinen kamerakaappauksena liitteenä.

----------


## Tomi

Onkos näiden autojen lisäksi Seinäjoella vielä muita paikkureita? #165, #138, #139, #367, #371, #233, #366, #106, #258, #259, #261 ja #263.

----------


## killerpop

> Onkos näiden autojen lisäksi Seinäjoella vielä muita paikkureita? #165, #138, #139, #367, #371, #233, #366, #106, #258, #259, #261 ja #263.


Listasta puuttuu #104 Volvo B10BLMF Carrus City M, jonka viimeksi muistan olleen Eepeen mainoksissa
Myös #226, Volvo City L B7RLE näyttäs puuttuvan, joka on #233:n sisarauto.

#106, #258  ja #261 ovat poistettu.

Puhtaasti paikkureita on siis #104, #138, #139, #165, #226, #233, #259, #261, #367, #371. Toki jos en väärin käsittänyt, tälläkin hetkellä Seinäjoen paikkurissa olisi yksi Crossway.Porista, jonka tilalla Porissa on #716? Mutta joka tapauksessa tuossa listassa on vasta 10 autoa. Tuohon muutama Fifty lisää, niin varmaan saadaan se 14 autoa kasaan.

----------


## antsa

Tarkoitit varmaan että 263 on poistettu. Nyt tuo 261 on molemmissa listoissa.  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Yleisradio tietää, että Seinäjoella matkustetaan jatkossakin Veolian busseilla
http://yle.fi/alueet/pohjanmaa/2011/...a_2792581.html

----------


## killerpop

Valitettavasti Ilkan paperiversiota ei ole käsillä, mutta
http://www.ilkka.fi/uutiset/maakunta...nnaa-1.1083053



> Seinäjoen kaupunkiliikenteen siirto Veolialta Härmän liikenteen hoidettavaksi odottaa edelleen viimeistä sinettiä. Viivästyminen on kestänyt jo pari kuukautta.
> 
> Liiketoimintojen piti siirtyä härmäläiskäsiin jo elokuussa. Esisopimus kaupasta tehtiin kesäkuussa.
> 
> Härmän liikenteen liikennejohtaja Sami Heinimäki alkaa olla turhautunut mies. Bussiliikenteen siirto on jämähtänyt Ranskaan.


Lue aiheesta lisää keskiviikon Ilkasta.(19.10.2011)

----------


## Tomi

Seinäjoen paikkuriliikenteen siirto Härmän Liikenteelle on peruuntunut.


Härmän Liikenne Oy:n henkilökunnan tiedote 3.11.2011:

"Saimme tänään lopullisen vahvistuksen Veolialta, että Veolian pääkonttori Ranskassa ei ole hyväksynyt Suomen maajohdon tekemää sopimusta Seinäjoen paikallisliikenteen siirtymisestä Härmän Liikenteelle. Veolia jatkaa Seinäjoen paikallisliikenteen hoitamista sopimuskauden loppuun asti. Vetäytymisen syy johtuu Veolian konsernin sisäisistä asioista." 


Kummalliseksi asian tekee se, että Veolia oli kaupan aloitteellinen osapuoli ja halusi itse julkistaa esisopimuksen heti viime kesäkuun lopulla.

----------


## kuukanko

Seinäjoen paikallis- ja palveluliikenteen kilpailutus 1.1.2013 - 31.12.2017 on meneillään. Tarjouspyynto löytyy 23.7.2012 asti Seinäjoen www-sivuilta.

----------


## ultrix

> Onnibus jätti tänään Seinäjoen kaupungille tarjouksen koko kaupungin paikallisliikenteen ja ympäröivien erillisreittien liikennöinnistä 2013-2017. Tarjouksen liitteeksi vaaditussa toimenpideohjelmassa Onnibus tuo ilmaiset wlan-yhteydet kaikkiin busseihin, brändää Seinäjoen joukkoliikenteen kotiseutuaiheiseen imagoon (esim. jussi-kuvioiset istuinverhoilut) ja järjestää Seinäjoen lapsille ja nuorille joukkoliikennevalistusta kouluissa ja esikouluissa. Odotellaan, miten tarjouskilpailu ratkeaa...


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1120441&type=1

----------


## Joonas Pio

> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1120441&type=1


Tällainen olisi erittäin, erittäin tervetullua myös muihin Suomen kaupunkeihin (pois lukien HSL-alue, Tampere ja Turku). Hyvä Onnibus, toivottavasti voitatte! Mitäköhän kalustoa muuten meinataan hommata, jos voitto tulee? Ja kuka liikennöi?

----------


## hmikko

> jussi-kuvioiset istuinverhoilut


 :Shocked:  Plääh.

Seinäjoelta kotoisin olevana tekisi mieli anoa kotiseutuvapautusta jussi-kuviosta. Jussipaidan historia ei ole liittynyt mitenkään muita Etelä-Pohjanmaan paikkakuntia enempää Seinäjokeen ennen Duudsoneita. Nykyisistä kunnista paidan kotipaikka olisi kai lähinnä Lapua tai Kauhava. Kuviolla on jostain syystä nyttemmin tapetoitu puoli Suomea ja se tuntuu symboloivan lähinnä itsetuhoista koheltamista. Perinteinen jussipaita on sitä paitsi ruma ja epämukava, nimimerkillä trauman jo lapsuudessa saanut.

----------


## killerpop

> Plääh.
> 
> Seinäjoelta kotoisin olevana tekisi mieli anoa kotiseutuvapautusta jussi-kuviosta. Jussipaidan historia ei ole liittynyt mitenkään muita Etelä-Pohjanmaan paikkakuntia enempää Seinäjokeen ennen Duudsoneita. Nykyisistä kunnista paidan kotipaikka olisi kai lähinnä Lapua tai Kauhava. Kuviolla on jostain syystä nyttemmin tapetoitu puoli Suomea ja se tuntuu symboloivan lähinnä itsetuhoista koheltamista. Perinteinen jussipaita on sitä paitsi ruma ja epämukava, nimimerkillä trauman jo lapsuudessa saanut.


Kiteytit asian harvinaisen ytimekkäästi.





> Tällainen olisi erittäin, erittäin tervetullua myös muihin Suomen kaupunkeihin (pois lukien HSL-alue, Tampere ja Turku)


No mikäs Turussa tai Tampereessa on vialla? Vai etkö halua tunnustaa ko kaupunkeja kaupungeiksi?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> No mikäs Turussa tai Tampereessa on vialla? Vai etkö halua tunnustaa ko kaupunkeja kaupungeiksi?


Kirjoitin viestini ehkä hieman epäselvästi, mutta tarkoitin siis sitä, että HSL-alueella, Tampereella ja Turussa joukkoliikenne toimii ihan eri tavalla (paremmin) kuin muissa Suomen kaupungeissa. Eli niissä ei joukkoliikennettä tarvitse niin perinpohjaisesti kehittää. Totta kai lasken Tampereen ja Turun kaupungeiksi.

----------


## kuukanko

Ilkka: Seinäjoen paikallisliikenne siirtyy Veolia Transportilta Härmän Liikenteelle

----------


## Palomaa

> Ilkka: Seinäjoen paikallisliikenne siirtyy Veolia Transportilta Härmän Liikenteelle


Mitä käy sitten Seinäjoen autoille? esim. 1203 & 1204?

----------


## kuukanko

Seinäjoen kilpailun ratkaisu löytyy tarkemmin pöytäkirjasta. Linjaa 7 valittiin ajamaan Tilausliikenne Kaataja.

Veolia Transport West Oy on kuitenkin tehnyt hankintaoikaisuvaatimuksen, minkä vuoksi hankintapäätöstä on oikaistu 20.8. Pöytäkirja. Oikaisusta huolimatta kilpailun tulosta ei muutettu. Pöytäkirjasta selviää, että Härmän Liikenne on tarjonnut yhden 2009 - 2012 -mallisen bussin ja 7 2005 - 2008 -mallista, kaikki Euro5-moottorilla. Busseista 6 on ilmastoituja.

Tarina ei kuitenkaan vielä lopu tähän, sillä päätöksestä on valitettu markkinaoikeuteen 27.8.

----------


## killerpop

> Mitä käy sitten Seinäjoen autoille? esim. 1203 & 1204?


Listaan voi lisätä myös #1205, joka liittyi Seinäjoen kalustovahvuuteen.

----------


## kuukanko

Ensi maanantaina kokoontuva Seinäjoen kaupunginhallitus saa eteensä ehdotuksen paikallisliikenteen hankinnan keskeyttämisestä ja uuden hankinnan valmistelusta niin, että uusi sopimuskausi voisi alkaa viimeistään 3.6.2013. Veolia Transport Westin kanssa tehtäisiin väliaikainen sopimus liikenteen hoitamisesta siihen saakka kun uudelleen kilpailuttamisen jälkeen tehdyn uuden päätöksen perusteella valittu tarjoaja aloittaa liikennöinnin.

----------


## Tomi

> Ensi maanantaina kokoontuva Seinäjoen kaupunginhallitus saa eteensä ehdotuksen paikallisliikenteen hankinnan keskeyttämisestä ja uuden hankinnan valmistelusta niin, että uusi sopimuskausi voisi alkaa viimeistään 3.6.2013. Veolia Transport Westin kanssa tehtäisiin väliaikainen sopimus liikenteen hoitamisesta siihen saakka kun uudelleen kilpailuttamisen jälkeen tehdyn uuden päätöksen perusteella valittu tarjoaja aloittaa liikennöinnin.


Väliaikainen sopimus tehtiinkin Härmäläisten kanssa ajalle 1.1.- 8.8.2013. Kaupunginhallituksen pöytäkirja: http://listat.seinajoki.fi/ktwebbin/...3332372e646f63

----------


## killerpop

Veolian autojen #1203, #1204 ja #1205 pääkaupunkiseudulle siirron johdosta
#261 otettu takaisin ajoon. Tällä ei tiettävästi ajettu 03/2012 - 10/2012 välisenä aikana lainkaan mitään. HSL-alueen kalustopoisto-osiossa mainitsinkin, että autot #161 ja #370 liittyivät Seinäjoen autovahvuuteen.

----------


## antti

Härmän Liikenne kävi ostoksilla Trondheimissä, Nettbussilla ja mukaan tarttui yhdeksän bussia 2006 - 2007 mallisia Volvoja Vest-korilla, niistä on neljä telibussia ja viisi kaksiakselista. Sinänsä Seinäjoen katuriin ei olisi tarvinnut kolmiakselisia, mutta ostetun nipun osina olivat sen verran edullisia. Lisäksi on tulossa kaksi vähän vanhempaa Volvoa jostain Etelä-Ruotsista.

----------


## Palomaa

> Härmän Liikenne kävi ostoksilla Nettbussilla ja mukaan tarttui yhdeksän bussia


Noniin, tulee Seinäjoelle varmaan sitten Movia-väreissä olevia autoja, eli kuvausreissua tiedosssa. (ellei ne ehditä sitä ennen maalaamaan)

----------


## killerpop

> Noniin, tulee Seinäjoelle varmaan sitten Movia-väreissä olevia autoja, eli kuvausreissua tiedosssa. (ellei ne ehditä sitä ennen maalaamaan)


Ai, eikö ne sitten olekaan näitä ... en kyllä ymmärrä muutenkaan, miten Movia liityisi tähän yhtälöön.

----------


## Palomaa

> Ai, eikö ne sitten olekaan näitä


Kappas, en ollut huomannut tuota Trondheimiä, joten oletin luultavasti suoraan Tanskan suunnille, joo no itse ajattelin että ne olisi ollut
näitä.

----------


## Tomi

> Noniin, tulee Seinäjoelle varmaan sitten Movia-väreissä olevia autoja, eli kuvausreissua tiedosssa. (ellei ne ehditä sitä ennen maalaamaan)


Kaikki autot maalataan Virossa valkoiseksi ennen Pohjanmaalle tuloa. Kaksi oli alkuviikosta jo tullut Seinäjoelle.

----------


## Tomi

"Härmän Liikenne toimii 2.1.2013 alkaen Seinäjoen kaupunkiliikenteessä aputoiminimellä Komia Liiikenne. Aputoiminimen valinnalla halutaan tukea kaupungin markkinointia ja vetovoimaisuutta."

Tämän aamun Ilkka -lehden painetussa versiossa puolen sivun juttu Seinäjoen paikallisliikenteen tulevaisuudesta. Nettisivulla vain pari lausetta ja arkistokuva: http://www.ilkka.fi/uutiset/maakunta...aksi-1.1293743

Seinäjoen Sanomissa kuvan kera: http://www.seinajoensanomat.fi/artik...n-bussikyyteja

Härmän Liikenteen facebook -suvulla yksi kuva teli-Vestistä. Autot numeroidaan 31:stä eteenpäin.

Nimen taustaa osoitteesta: http://www.komiainfo.fi/
"Komia-markkinointi: Seinäjoki, Alavus, Ilmajoki, Jalasjärvi, Kauhava, Kuortane, Kurikka ja Lapua muodostavat nykyisen Seinäjoen kaupunkiseudun. Komia-yhteismarkkinointi on näiden kuntien, julkisten yhteisöjen ja elinkeinoelämän yhteinen markkinointihanke, jolla halutaan kasvattaa Seinäjoen kaupunkiseudun tunnettuutta ja nostaa seudun imagoa kertomalla alueen voimatekijöistä ja vahvasta kehityksestä."

----------


## killerpop

#32  
#33

----------


## killerpop

2.1.2013 

Ruukintietä kohti Valtionkatua ajeli iltapäivällä neljän Veolian paikkurin letka, autot olivat järjestyksessä #161, #233, #370 ja #226. 

Härmän Liikenne tosiaan aloitti tänään paikallisliikenteen operoinnin. Liikenteessä en huomannut muita kuin Vestejä, ilmeisesti nuo kaksi tullutta Vega L:ää eivät ole vielä varusteltu ja teipattu sopivaksi liikenteeseen. Illalla kotio lähtiessä vahvuuteen liittyi myöskin ex Veolian City L #30

Mielenkiintoisena yksityiskohtana, noissa Härmän Vesteissä näyttäisi olevan tallentava kameravalvonta.

----------


## killerpop

Kaluston osalta muutamia tuoreita kuvia Seinäjoen nykyistä paikkureista löytänee täältä.

Itse linjastossa on tapahtunut myöskin.
- Linjalla 13 ei enää käydä Katajalaaksossa vanhalla päätepysäkillä, joka voisi olla nykyisillä teliautoilla hieman hankala peruutusympäristö, vaan Kivilaaksonkadulta käännytään Kukkulatielle. Katajalaakson aiemman piston tilalle on reittiin tullut jälleen pidennystä ja vuorot kulkevat Osmankatua Suupohjantielle ja sieltä takaisin Ilmolantielle. Ikävä kyllä, uudella reittiosuudella ei olekaan uusia pysäkkejä korvaamassa Osmankadun risteyksessä ollutta pysäkkiä, vaan seuraavat ovat Suupohjantiellä. Myöskään Ilmolantiellä ei ole uusia pysäkkejä, ainakaan toistaiseksi.
Jo aiemmin kesällä linjaa pidennettiin siten, että mennen tullen ajetaan Jouppilantietä Joupinrajalle, tuollekaan uudelle osuudelle ei ole saatu kuin yksi pysäkki Kampusrannan kohdalle vain menosuunnassa.
- Linjalla 4 kuljetaan nykyisin Päivölän CItymarketin pihan kautta ja Kivisaarentien sijaan aina Kertunlaakson kautta. Pidennystä reitille tullut 1,7 km aikataulujen pysyessä samana. Tälle linjalle en povaa kovin suurta aikataulutäsmällisyyttä talviolosuhteissa, mutta uusi reitti kyllä palvelee vanhaan nähden paremmin.
- Linjalla 11 iltapäivän lähdöt tapahtuvat nykyisin Marttilan koululta Torikadulta, josta Matkakeskuksen kautta kohti Heikkilää.

Kannattaa myös katsoa www.komialiikenne.fi

----------


## bussifriikki

Minnehän Veolian bussit siirretään?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Minnehän Veolian bussit siirretään?


Ne on jo siirretty Tuupakan varikolle.

----------


## killerpop

> Ne on jo siirretty Tuupakan varikolle.


Ai, kyllä siellä Seinäjoen varikolla vielä #104, #138, #139 ja #261 oli tänä aamuna. Sen sijaan tuo näkemäni neljän auton letka 2.1.2013 viestissä on siirtynyt.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ai, kyllä siellä Seinäjoen varikolla vielä #104, #138, #139 ja #261 oli tänä aamuna. Sen sijaan tuo näkemäni neljän auton letka 2.1.2013 viestissä on siirtynyt.


No siinä tapuksessa korjaan tuota edellistä viestiäni. Eli siis, osa on jo siirretty ja loput tullaan siirtämään piakkoin Tuupakan (tai muille Veolian pk-seudun) varikolle.

Jääkö muuten Seinäjoelle Veolian kaukoliikenneautoja, vai hoidetaanko Satakunnan ja Etelä-Pohjanmaan kaukoliikenne Porin varikolta?

----------


## Nak

Kyllä mä lähtisin väittämään noista Killerpopin listaamista autoista, että jos eivät kelpaa seinäjoelta myytynä kellekään, on niiden seuraava sijoituspaikka osoitteessa "Laukunkangas 200, Karvila"  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kyllä mä lähtisin väittämään noista Killerpopin listaamista autoista, että jos eivät kelpaa seinäjoelta myytynä kellekään, on niiden seuraava sijoituspaikka osoitteessa "Laukunkangas 200, Karvila"


Itse ajattelin, että ne tuotaisiin pk-seudulle siksi, koska Veolian Seinäjoen varikon toiminta loppuu, eikä sinne voi busseja jättää. Siksi kysyinkin edellisessä viestissäni, että jääkö Seinäjoelle mitään autoja. Jos jää, niin silloinhan Veolia ei ole sieltä mihinkään lähdössä, ja myös busseja voi säilyttää siellä ennen kuin myydään tai viedään romutettavaksi. Mutta jos ei jää, niin silloinhan autot on siirrettävä muualle, eli todennäköisesti pk-seudulle, josta ne voidaan helposti siirtää esim. Viroon. Ja vaikka nuo autot nyt tulisivatkin pk-seudulle, ei niistä saa ajaa kuin 138:lla ja 139:llä, ja niilläkin vain vuoden.

----------


## Karosa

> Itse ajattelin, että ne tuotaisiin pk-seudulle siksi, koska Veolian Seinäjoen varikon toiminta loppuu,


#367 on paremmassa tallessa, katsotaan jääkö..  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

> No siinä tapuksessa korjaan tuota edellistä viestiäni. Eli siis, osa on jo siirretty ja loput tullaan siirtämään piakkoin Tuupakan (tai muille Veolian pk-seudun) varikolle.
> 
> Jääkö muuten Seinäjoelle Veolian kaukoliikenneautoja, vai hoidetaanko Satakunnan ja Etelä-Pohjanmaan kaukoliikenne Porin varikolta?


Seinäjoella lie tällä hetkellä kaukoliikenteen autot #12 ja #724. 

Ja mitä tulee varikoihin, niin kyllähän liikenne koostuu pitkälti Kauhajoen ja Teuvan tarpeista, joita sitten täydentävät nämä Porin autot.

----------


## kuukanko

Markkinaoikeus on hylännyt Veolian valituksen: http://www.oikeus.fi/markkinaoikeus/62323.htm

Seuraavaksi Seinäjoki pääsee sitten kilpailuttamaan paikallisliikenteen uudelleen.

----------


## kuukanko

Uusi kilpailu Seinäjoen paikallisliikenteestä on käynnistynyt. Tarjouspyyntöasiakirjat voi ladata osoitteesta http://www.seinajoki.fi/hankinnat/tarjouspyynnot.html 14.8.2013 mennessä.

Kilpailu käydään reittipohjaisena käyttöoikeussopimuksena. Linja 7 ei kuulu kilpailun piiriin. Sopimuskausi on 2.1.2014 - 10.8.2015 + 3 yhden vuoden mittaista optiota, joiden käytöstä tilaaja voi yksin päättää.

Tällä kertaa kalustosta ei saa pisteitä, mutta kaluston vähimmäisvaatimukset ovat aika tiukat: maksimi-ikä sopimuksen alkaessa 9 vuotta ja päästötaso vähintään Euro 5. Kesäajan liikenteessä käytettävissä ajoneuvoissa on oltava jäähdytysilmastointi. Vara-autojen päästötason on oltava vähintään Euro 3.

----------


## aki

> Uusi kilpailu Seinäjoen paikallisliikenteestä on käynnistynyt. Tarjouspyyntöasiakirjat voi ladata osoitteesta http://www.seinajoki.fi/hankinnat/tarjouspyynnot.html 14.8.2013 mennessä.
> 
> Sopimuskausi on 2.1.2014 - 10.8.2015 + 3 yhden vuoden mittaista optiota, joiden käytöstä tilaaja voi yksin päättää.


Minkätakia tuosta sopimuskaudesta on nyt tehty noin lyhyt? Vuosi sitten sopimuskaudeksi määriteltiin 5 vuotta ja nyt kausi jää vajaan kahden vuoden mittaiseksi+mahdolliset optiot. Kiinnostaakohan ketään osallistua kilpailuun kun sopimuskausi on noin lyhyt? Lisäksi vielä melko tiukat kalustovaatimukset, maximi-ikä on vain 9 vuotta ja päästötasokin pitää olla euro5?

----------


## kuukanko

> Kiinnostaakohan ketään osallistua kilpailuun kun sopimuskausi on noin lyhyt?


Ehkäpä sopimuskausi on noin lyhyt juuri siksi, että muut kuin "oman kylän poika" ei osallistuisi  :Smile:  Nykyinen liikennöitsijä todennäköisesti osallistuu, kun kalustovaatimuksetkin natsaavat hyvin heillä jo olevaan kalustoon.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ehkäpä sopimuskausi on noin lyhyt juuri siksi, että muut kuin "oman kylän poika" ei osallistuisi


Härmän Liikenne jätti ainoan tarjouksen Seinäjoen paikallisliikenteestä. Ylen uutinen

----------


## antti

Miksiköhän Onnibus jätti nyt väliin tämän Seinäjoen kilpailutuksen. Vuosi sitten paukuteltiin henkseleitä ja kehuttiin, miten jatkossa Seinäjoen kansa pääsee matkustamaan Jussi-kuvioiduissa penkeissä ja vielä saavan nauttia ilmaisista wlan-yhteyksistä.

----------


## aki

> Miksiköhän Onnibus jätti nyt väliin tämän Seinäjoen kilpailutuksen. Vuosi sitten paukuteltiin henkseleitä ja kehuttiin, miten jatkossa Seinäjoen kansa pääsee matkustamaan Jussi-kuvioiduissa penkeissä ja vielä saavan nauttia ilmaisista wlan-yhteyksistä.


No eihän tuohon osallistunut muutkaan liikennöitsijät koska koko kilpailutus oli lähinnä vitsi! Tuskin liikennöitsijöitä kiinnostaa hankkia suht uutta kalustoa vajaan kahden vuoden mittaiseen sopimukseen. Tämä ns. "Kilpailutus" oli tehty mittatilaustyönä Härmän liikenteelle.

----------


## kuukanko

Seuraavan sopimuskauden (9.8.2018  7.8.2022 + 2 vuoden optio) kilpailutus on käynnistynyt. Edelleenkään linja 7 ei kuulu tähän sopimukseen.

Hankintamallina on jälleen alueellinen käyttöoikeussopimus. Kalustosta vähintään puolet on oltava päästöiltään Euro6-tasoa, lopuissa (myös vara-autot) riittää Euro5-taso. Kaluston maksimi-ikä on 14 vuotta ja keski-ikävaatimus 7 vuotta. Bussien on oltava ulkoasultaan yhtenäisiä matalalattiabusseja, joissa on vähintään 38 istumapaikkaa ja vähintään 35 seisomapaikkaa. Polttoaineen on oltava uusiutuvaa ja kesäajan liikenteessä käytettävissä busseissa on oltava jäähdytysilmastointi.

Pisteistä 95 tulee tarjoushinnasta ja 5 markkinointi- ja toimenpidesuunnitelmasta, jonka Seinäjoen kaupungin asiantuntijatyöryhmä arvioi.

Hankintailmoitus

----------


## JT

Lienevätköhän paikalliset toimijat jälleen vahvoilla tuossa tarinankirjoituskilpailussa  :Smile:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Melkoisen kovat ikävaatimukset. 14 vuotta vanha auto on arvoton, eikä kelpaa ollenkaan. Toisaalta, ruostumattomat korirakenteet kestäisi paljon pidempään. Eikä euro 4 tason kalusto ole mitenkään erityisen saastuttavaa. Tosiasiassa jopa 10 vuotta vanhaa kalustoa jää jo nurkkiin lojumaan.

----------


## Melamies

> Melkoisen kovat ikävaatimukset. 14 vuotta vanha auto on arvoton, eikä kelpaa ollenkaan. Toisaalta, ruostumattomat korirakenteet kestäisi paljon pidempään. Eikä euro 4 tason kalusto ole mitenkään erityisen saastuttavaa. Tosiasiassa jopa 10 vuotta vanhaa kalustoa jää jo nurkkiin lojumaan.


Onhan mahdollista päivittää päästöluokitusta ja se voi olla mielekästäkin, jos kalustovaatimus ei muuten olen tiukka.

----------


## Rehtori

> Melkoisen kovat ikävaatimukset. 14 vuotta vanha auto on arvoton, eikä kelpaa ollenkaan. Toisaalta, ruostumattomat korirakenteet kestäisi paljon pidempään. Eikä euro 4 tason kalusto ole mitenkään erityisen saastuttavaa. Tosiasiassa jopa 10 vuotta vanhaa kalustoa jää jo nurkkiin lojumaan.


Minusta on hienoa, että tilaaja haluaa laadukasta ja modernia kalustoa. Se vaikuttaa koko kaupungin imagoon. Kyllä vanhalle kalustolle idästä ottajia löytyy.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Löytyy mistä? Ja jos löytyy, niin lähes lahjaksi saa antaa. Kyllä joku kohtuus saisi olla vaatimuksissa. Pelkästään 7 vuoden keski-ikävaatimus on erittäin kallis. Kyllä hyvin hoidettu joukkoliikenne on paljon muutakin
 kuin mahdollisimman uusi kalusto. Mutta menee ohi aiheen taas.

----------


## aulis

Jos tämä on kohtuutonta niin ketä kohtaan? Kaupunkihan maksaa tietenkin autojen kustannukset siinä samassa kun kaiken muunkin. Ja onhan tuo huomattu että hyvä kalusto lisää liikenteen houkuttelevuutta että ei tässä nyt verovaroja varmasti jouduta nettona aiempaa enempää käyttämään liikenteeseen.

----------


## kesnik268

Kilpailutuksen päätyttyä pitäisi olla puolen vuoden varo aika jotta uusi liikennöitsijä saa hommattua vaadittavan kaluston, tätä puolen vuoden varo aikaa ei nyt ole vaan varo aika on vajaa neljä kuukautta sillä kilpailutushan päättyy VASTA 13.4.2018. Tuttava kertoi että kaupunki olisi vaatinut aluksi 100% Euro 6 päästönormilla olevan kaluston, mutta tuttava sai sanansa väliin ja sanoi ettei kukaan jätä tarjousta jos on 100% vaatimus Euro 6 päästönormille, sai pudotettua 50% vaatimus tason kalustolle. Epäilen vahvasti vaikka kilpailutus vasta alkoi että Härmän Liikenne Oy jatkaa vielä seinäjoen paikallisliikenteessä seuraavan sopimuskauden. Harmikseni olen huomannut että vuonna 2016 käyttöönotetut Euro 6 päästönormilla olevat autot eivät lämpene vaan ovat melkoisia jääkaappeja, tosin 2006 käyttöönotetut norjasta tuodut vestit lämpenee hyvin ja pysyy lämpöisinä. Aikataulut ja reitit muuttuvat jonkin verran mitä olen palveluntasomäärittelyä lukenut jonka sai kaupungin verkkosivuilta.

----------


## killerpop

Ja tämän voitti yllättäen Härmän Liikenne
https://listat.seinajoki.fi/ktwebbin...3&docid=191864

----------

